# cul de sac biopsy



## arj707 (Dec 13, 2010)

I need help with a cpt code for a cul de sac biopsy done during a TAH. Please help!


----------



## preserene (Dec 14, 2010)

Cul de sac  is Pouch of Douglas; it is nothing but the fold of peritoneum, on the abdominal cavity side -an extension of the peritoneal cavity between the rectum and back wall of the uterus in the female human body.

For biopsy, look for peritoneal biopsy/pelvic peritoneal biopsy. Remember it is not retro peritoneal structure.


----------



## arj707 (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks for your help.


----------

